# Need Some Help...



## Todd.Everett (15 Aug 2011)

Hey Everyone, I'm new to the board, and I thought I'd get a topic up to get some advice.
First off, i'll give some details about myself. I'm 19 years old, been in the ROTP program since highschool. I recently finished my CAP course in Gagetown, and am selected to be an Artillery Officer. Here's my problem. I originally wanted to be a physiotherapy officer, but got Arty instead. Now i'm not sure what I want to do. I don't think I want to be combat arms, and was looking at army log, but I'm not sure what exactly they do. I've tried to do my research on the forces website, but they're information wasn't much help. What exactly do Log O's do. I'm a very hard worker, rarely get in trouble on course, not a kiss ass, and I get along with my staff. I'd like to think that I'm good officer material, but I've head that Logistics is filled with the lazy officers. Any insight to this problem? I think I'd enjoy transport, if I knew what they did...

Thanks

Todd


----------



## ballz (15 Aug 2011)

What degree are you doing?

IIRC, I saw the list of trades that are available for switching into in May. At the time Log O was not accepting OTs. Also, it wasn't on the list for the VOR competition last time. So, you may be up the creek without a paddle for Log O.


----------



## frank1515 (16 Aug 2011)

Todd.Everett said:
			
		

> but I've head that Logistics is filled with the lazy officers.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Todd



I've worked for a few Log O's (Army,  Navy and Air force) and lazy is not how I would describe them. Specifically, I've worked for an Airforce HR Officer (branch of Logistics) and his corporate knowledge and his bureaucratic "know-how" was far beyond anyone's I have ever met. Granted, I've had a short career thus far, but laziness is not one of the traits I would associate with them. However, as with any other trade, I suppose that some of them are lazy, but a few people do not represent an entire trade, and I assume Log O's on this site would appreciate you remembering that, although I can't speak for them.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Aug 2011)

Todd.Everett said:
			
		

> ... but I've head that Logistics is filled with the lazy officers.



In brief, whoever told you this is an idiot.


----------



## Todd.Everett (18 Aug 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry if it came off this way, I definitly didn't mean any disrespect to the trade. The general assumption came during the brief given at the Gagetown theater, where it was emphasized that Log-O's in training have maid service, and do very few physical tasks. This was a Log Lt giving this speech, so it made the trade look like a bunch of retards. My current degree is in Kinesiology.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Aug 2011)

Todd.Everett said:
			
		

> The general assumption came during the brief given at the Gagetown theater, where it was emphasized that Log-O's in training have maid service, and do very few physical tasks. This was a Log Lt giving this speech, so it made the trade look like a bunch of retards.



I'm guessing (or really hoping) that there was some sarcasm in this speech.


----------



## Todd.Everett (22 Aug 2011)

Unfortunately, I'm very serious. There was a slide that said all of those things. First, he asked who found this course challenging (alot of people put up their hands). He then said, don't worry, if your log, this is the hardest physical thing you will do. Then a slide came up, saying that they stay in fancy rooms with televisions during phase 3, and that they have maid service to clean their rooms...


----------



## Pusser (22 Aug 2011)

Just because something isn't hard physically, doesn't mean that it isn't hard or that the people doing it are lazy.  I can't speak to field force logistics, but at least in the Navy, Log Officers work very hard and put in long hours.

In home port, seldom do we (yes, I am one) leave the ship when everyone else does.  In fact, it is often after everyone else has gone home that we get our first chance to do our actual jobs as the normal working day has been filled up with general shipboard stuff.  

At sea, sure, we sleep normal hours and get to watch all the movies, but in foreign ports, when the operators have all gone ashore (to tour museums and historic churches), we are left to ensure that stores (especially food) are taken on board and stowed and the spare parts that have been sent from Canada are tracked down and given to the engineers (who also work long hours).

Logistics is only part of it.  Navy LogOs also have to be competent sailors capable of leading sailors in emergency situations (e.g. Action Stations, Emergency Stations, Shelter Stations, etc).  They can also be Boarding Party Officers and Diving Officers.

In addition to their own departmental administration (that all officers have to do) they are also the shipboard SMEs on administration and spend some time helping or advising the other officers.

I'm sure my Army brethren are in a similar situation.  Lt Idiot needs a talking to.  His talk sounds like a misguided attempt at humour that went awry - something akin to an infantry officer talking to a group and saying, "we get to make mudpies!"

If you're looking for a workout, go to the gym.


----------



## ballz (22 Aug 2011)

Having done CAP last summer with an all Infantry staff in Gagetown, hearing that he was told "x" trade is lazy is not a surprise unfortunately. The even more unfortunate part is that my peers (platoons were sorted by trade, and we were an Infantry-only platoon) were eating it all up :-\


----------

